
A nice and easy solution if you need /etc/rc.local on a systemd machine - svenduck
https://github.com/catinello/rc-local.service
======
JdeBP
It's pointless.

An rc-local generator is already present in systemd.

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/tree/v233/src/rc-local-ge...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/tree/v233/src/rc-local-generator)

rc.local is a double backwards compatibility mechanism, superseded _twice
over_ on operating systems such as Ubuntu and Fedora, that is best forgotten
about on systemd operating systems.

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/247543/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/247543/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/333003/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/333003/5132)

If one is going to all of the unnecessary effort of downloading an rc-local
service unit from GitHub and installing it, one might as well just make a
_proper_ service unit tailored to whatever one wants, straight off the bat. Or
download such a service unit from GitHub and install _that_ instead.

* [http://jdebp.eu./FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/daemonize.html#...](http://jdebp.eu./FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/daemonize.html#first-rule)

